# Looking to adopt sulcuta in NC



## Apexbbq (Aug 5, 2018)

lookong adopt a larger sulcuta tortoise for our educational farm in chapel hill NC. Would have excellent home and be able to reach and educate thousands.


----------



## Gretchen76 (Nov 7, 2018)

Are you still looking for a Sulcata? We have a 2 year old we are thinking about rehoming to someone who has more time for it. Not sure of it's sex yet.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 7, 2018)

Gretchen76 said:


> Are you still looking for a Sulcata? We have a 2 year old we are thinking about rehoming to someone who has more time for it. Not sure of it's sex yet.


Gretchen, where do you live? Is this tort for sale or adoption? Do you have pictures for it? You may get more responses if you list it in ether the for sale section or adoption section.


----------



## Gretchen76 (Nov 11, 2018)

Cheryl Hills said:


> Gretchen, where do you live? Is this tort for sale or adoption? Do you have pictures for it? You may get more responses if you list it in ether the for sale section or adoption section.


Thanks Cheryl. We live in Indiana but are willing to drive some to meet or deliver. We would just give them our Tort if they can prove they are an adequate home. Once my daughter makes her final decision I will post where you suggested!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 11, 2018)

Where in Indiana do you live. I have been known to drive to pick up torts. I got four Russians from someone in Indiana.


----------



## Gleamy (Mar 26, 2021)

Did you acquire the Indiana Tortoise?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2021)

Apexbbq said:


> lookong adopt a larger sulcuta tortoise for our educational farm in chapel hill NC. Would have excellent home and be able to reach and educate thousands.


If you run into issues, a Craigslist wanted ad often results in unwanted tortoises and Sulcata that have grown too large are about the most common.


----------

